# Farmstead Kennels



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Golden retrievers, pugs, Boston terriers and huskies all being offered by this breeder? And that was what I saw in the first two minutes. Anybody who has that many different dogs is not breeding for the betterment of the breed. And you're right to worry about not having the parent's details. How can you know what health problems they may have? 
My advice - *RUN!!!*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Even at $1200 these are very risky puppies. At half that I might be tempted to say 'risk it' but not for that amount.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I found 3 females , Pearl, Phoebe & Piper that at least have hip & elbow clearances. No heart or eye but better than nothing and certainly not in line with the CoE. No history to back them up, it's like they just purchased a pair of dogs & start breeding. Only one male Duce. I don't do FB so hard for me to find a list of dogs owned. They have 4 litters posted for GR just two weeks apart. That's a bunch of puppies in a very short time. 

And then there is the issue of having to purchase food through them to get a health guarantee. 

I don't know anything about this place and don't do FB so it's hard for me to find much. Maybe they could use a mentor? But then maybe they have been doing this for years and not interested in doing more. I'm sure someone with more experience & a FB account can understand all this better than me

My girl has decades of family clearances, many, many, many titled dogs and was only $1600. Their prices seem pretty high for what they are offering.

*BOY WAS I WRONG!* They have a long listing with puppy finder, they claim clearances where there are non. They have 6 breeds listed, including golden doodles. They are breeding underage pups and passing off prelim reports (not filed) as final clearances.

Listen to the experts and RUN!


----------



## maddogg612 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you for all the helpful information. I worry about my cousin who just purchased a golden from them, the problem is if she has fallen in the love with the puppy the chances of her returning it is not likely. I guess she really didn't put the research into understanding the breed and all the underlying health problems that can spring up. The sad part is my cousin was recommended by a veterinarian. I would have expected a veterinarian to be wary rather than recommending a place that almost resembles a possible puppy mill. 

Here is hoping my cousin got lucky and those great google reviews actually mean something.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Out of the 4 listed breedings only Deuce is over 24 months. The rest are around 14/16 months old. That can't be good for the puppies and certainly a terrible life for the ones have the pups.

It's just me but I don't like having to purchase the dog food from the breeder, even if it's a good food... don't know anything about TLC food. If it doesn't go well with the pup you break your contract by changing. 

The pictures do show a clean and pretty place but the dogs are paying for it, they are a farm and do nothing but breed with any of the dogs they breed. Clean puppy mill??


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

maddogg612 said:


> Thank you for all the helpful information. I worry about my cousin who just purchased a golden from them, the problem is if she has fallen in the love with the puppy the chances of her returning it is not likely. I guess she really didn't put the research into understanding the breed and all the underlying health problems that can spring up. *The sad part is my cousin was recommended by a veterinarian. I would have expected a veterinarian to be wary rather than recommending a place that almost resembles a possible puppy mill. *
> 
> Here is hoping my cousin got lucky and those great google reviews actually mean something.


To be fair to vets, they aren't breed experts. They are health care providers to ALL breeds. They probably shouldn't actually be recommending breeders at all, unless they have specific experience and knowledge.


----------



## begindogs (Feb 28, 2019)

*Farmstead Puppy Paradise*

this thread had some tough things to say about this kennel. So I went online to do some research and it brought up a few questions. 

1. they are AKC qualified. does that mean anything or can anyone get that distinction?
2. they list the sire - is that a good thing? Im not sure how to read that?

We are new to this so I want to make sure we go to a reputable breeder. this one has mostly good marks but this forum was tough. so I thought id double check. thanks for any help!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

begindogs said:


> this thread had some tough things to say about this kennel. So I went online to do some research and it brought up a few questions.
> 
> 1. they are AKC qualified. does that mean anything or can anyone get that distinction?
> 2. they list the sire - is that a good thing? Im not sure how to read that?
> ...


The AKC is a registry. They are in no way an indication of quality, they keep records. 
The sire is the father of the litter and they have to know who it is for AKC to register the litter so again I wouldn't say this is an indication of quality.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Not tough- just honest as to what this kennel seems to offer. 
IF you can come up with the sire and dam registered names (Buffy and Joe won't do- need registered names) we can lay out what you are looking at risk-wise, and you can look at the evidence and at least then you will feel good about whatever choice you make.
https://www.farmsteadspuppyparadise...MpsO2PWlN_lz1BMmcQfgfD3yNJFvNe7paPaYGho1RguA8 is their site. 
This is bothersome- "agree to follow through with our requirements, Farmsteads Puppy Paradise will honor a 1 year health guarantee to cover any life threatening genetic or congenital defects. Additionally, if you continue with both the NuVet Plus® supplements and the TLC dog food throughout a second year, we will extend your guarantee for an additional 12 months. To qualify for the extension, you must use NuVet Plus® and TLC throughout the entire guarantee period.

Please note, NuVet® supplements and Lifes Abundance puppy food must be ordered through our account in order for us to verify your monthly/annual use to qualify for your health guarantee. There are direct links to order each product below." 
So while I do not have any issues with either of these products, this blurb doesn't really state the whole truth. You must buy these products THROUGH THEIR ACCOUNT to get any warranty at all. And the whole 'so we can verify you bought it' thing, that's just untrue. You could save your receipts.. but then they would not get their commission, which is the whole reason they want you to buy it through their account. It'd be more truthful to say, 'we are going to be paid for your use of these products'...And you must buy it before you take puppy home, so in essence, there is no warranty. 
What THIS statement is saying-"
Our Golden Retriever parents each have their hip, elbow, heart and eye certifications issued by the OFA." is that the sire and dam have all 4 core clearances and they are listed on OFA. The 'I have the eye and heart and will give you a copy' is not 'issued by OFA'.... same for out of date eyes. if they are not on OFA , they are not issued by OFA. 
Dogs on the site (someone else can do the girls)
Chicco's eyes are 2 years out of date, and his heart clearance is not adequate being from a practitioner instead of a cardiologist. 
Deuce's eyes are 2 years out of date in May. I'm surprised to see a NCL clearance. Apparently they do belong to some sort of group that they get info from. His dam had no clearances, and out of the 7 offspring on OFA, 2 failed elbows. 
In May, Beau's eyes are 2 years out. His sire failed elbows, and as did 1/2 his offspring, and one of those failed hips.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They have some health certifications but many have inadequate cardiac exams or out of date or missing eye exams


https://www.farmsteadspuppyparadise.com/puppy-parents.html


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Ok this one has me scratching my head.... https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1846997

He was born October 2015 and had a litter born in April of 2016. So he sired a litter at 4 months and they kept a puppy?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Apparently so.. I'd imagine AKC required a sperm count to register that litter. I think it is required for very old dogs too- though I don't know for sure on the young ones, I have had to 'prove it' via vet letter on old dogs (who in my own opinion are a far safer bet than any 2YO any day)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Doesn't AKC have a policy about underage breeding? Like not wanting to register the pups? If they do this should certainly qualify! This is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## begindogs (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for your responses. This helpful and enlightening. We really know nothing about what you could look for before reading this and some other threads. The one issue Im running into, though, is finding a reputable breeder in the mid-atlantic area (MD, PA preferred). Ive found this one - :: Captivate Goldens :: - which had some nice comments on this forum, but thats it. Is there a list anywhere or does anyone have a recommendation or two? 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Goldenspacey (Mar 1, 2019)

I am having the same exact problem ! my husband and are were looking into farmstead kennels after searching almost everywhere along the east coast, until I saw this thread now we are thinking twice! we were even about to drive down there this weekend and possibly leave a deposit.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Contact the GRCA clubs in MD and PA for puppy referral. They will have a list of breeders. Several I know that I spoke with have upcoming litters but my guess is they’re already spoken for.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

begindogs said:


> Thanks for your responses. This helpful and enlightening. We really know nothing about what you could look for before reading this and some other threads. The one issue Im running into, though, is finding a reputable breeder in the mid-atlantic area (MD, PA preferred). Ive found this one - :: Captivate Goldens :: - which had some nice comments on this forum, but thats it. Is there a list anywhere or does anyone have a recommendation or two?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



I did a search on the Forum for MD and PA Breeders, there are a lot of threads that come up. Here are a few for you. 

MD-
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ppy/468690-responsible-breeders-maryland.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...eder-puppy/477418-breeders-near-maryland.html


https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...39290-golden-retriever-breeders-dc-md-va.html

PA-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...-southeastern-pennsylvania-area-breeders.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...me-help-western-pa-western-ny-eastern-oh.html

_********Look at last post in above thread, several Breeders recommended
*_

The GRCA.Org has a Puppy Referral, you can contact the GR Clubs to get a referral-

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/where-to-find-a-golden/grca-puppy-referral/


----------



## Clairelk (Jun 4, 2020)

maddogg612 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Farmstead Kennels? They only have a facebook page, not an actual website. Farmstead Kennels
> 
> I am asking because a family member of mine purchased their golden from them, however doing research on the site, I am not even sure where their dogs come from, the sire and dam of the puppies aren't listed either. I had considered getting a golden from them but the lack of information about their puppies is scary especially since I have been researching so much with this amazing forum.


My son and I bought a golden retriever from Farmstead Puppy Paradise in Maryland in January 2019. She has severe hip dysplasia. They had to have known she had a high likelihood of getting it. We don't want a new puppy and I doubt they will give us a refund.


----------



## TheodoreCarter (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lczajk1 (Sep 12, 2020)

.


----------



## TheodoreCarter (Jul 12, 2020)

Lczajk1 said:


> I,too, got a puppy from them in March 2020 (pup was born in December). He just got diagnosed with both hip and elbow dysplasia and he’s going to be getting elbow surgery very soon. Very unfortunate that this is happening to others.


I am so very sorry to hear that 

What sire/dam is your pup from? Curious if there’s any tie between our puppies parents.

We are about a month and a half out of surgery and halfway through physical therapy. Our boy has been healing well, just have to have a lot of patience because it’s a journey! Please never hesitate to reach out if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Golden retrievers, pugs, Boston terriers and huskies all being offered by this breeder? And that was what I saw in the first two minutes. Anybody who has that many different dogs is not breeding for the betterment of the breed. And you're right to worry about not having the parent's details. How can you know what health problems they may have?
> My advice - *RUN!!!*


Now they breed Goldens, huskies, Boston’s, and corgis instead of pugs.
I can’t imagine how many of the other breed puppies are having serious health problems.

I get that the AKC is just a registry, but their site says they’re GRCA as well. They certainly don’t meet COE, can’t anything be done?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

As long as they pay their dues, I dk of any time GRCA has ever 'kicked out' anyone.
If they are late to pay dues, otoh, they'd never get readmitted.
This is why it is super important to check out new member applicants and write to the BOD if we find anything on anyone. OF course that doesn't stop those like the one we had here last week defending her loophole finds in the Code... she'd applied THEN imported her entire program.. and saying she spoke to the head of BEC.. not true btw. Email exchange and while it wasn't head of BEC, but head of Education, nothing attributed to that person was actually written.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

That’s disheartening to know that the GRCA is a “if you get in once and pay your dues you’re good” type of organization. I thought that is why we look to the GRCA for guidance? So they have an organization, they have rules to follow in that organization, but if you blatantly tell them to [email protected]$k off with your practices you’re cool as long as you pay your dues??


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's part of the non-punative nature of the Code. I do know of people who have been denied membership, of course, and know of members who have been denied re=joining when they didn't follow rules and were late. But I dk of anyone who has ever been kicked out.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> It's part of the non-punative nature of the Code. I do know of people who have been denied membership, of course, and know of members who have been denied re=joining when they didn't follow rules and were late. But I dk of anyone who has ever been kicked out.


A member would have to file charges against them, delineating why they should be removed from membership. If the Board determines that they are going to sustain the charges against the person, a committee of the Board is formed, a hearing is held, and then the information is brought back to the full Board for a vote. It gets ugly. Trust me. When it was brought to our attention that a member was breeding doodles, the person was contacted and given the choice of charges being filed or resignation. They resigned. We were glad.


----------



## Lczajk1 (Sep 12, 2020)

.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

My opinion: if you really want to make this information public, and make it irrefutable, then you will do a few things (if you haven't already):

make sure your dog is registered with AKC
enter the dog in K9data.com with that registered name
make sure your dog has a microchip
send the hip and elbow films to OFA for evaluation, even if the dog is under 2 years of age. 
make sure that you initial the box that allows for ALL results to be released to the public database.
enter the results of those exams in K9data; we will NOT remove the info even if it is negative info and prelim info IF the information is entered by the owner.
OFA will not publish prelims unless the dog is 12 months old, permanently identified AND the box is initialed to release all results. If the dog is under 12 months, load the results as an image in K9data.


----------



## TheodoreCarter (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## TheodoreCarter (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lczajk1 (Sep 12, 2020)

.


----------

